# My little haunted graveyard has begun



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is week one of my haunted graveyard. Two more witches and their cauldron will show up later. I have some more finishing touches to add to the graveyard as well. I know its tiny, but I hope it makes up for small size with large atmosphere. 
Here's the link: http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2010/10/second-haunt-is-showing-some-promise.html


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Lookin' Good. Your witch turned out fantastic. I really like your long exposure shots as well. They came out really nice. Cant wait to see more!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I love it the lanterns are perfect


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking yard. The 30 sec exposure shots came out awesome.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

It looks fantastic - great photography and a great haunt as well. You will definitely be spooking some people out!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Always my favorite type of display - a graveyard The photos are beautiful.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks so much guys! I can't wait to get more out next weekend.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Go Gone Go!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job. I like the lantern and mason jar lights for the stones. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great ... can't wait to see more!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome looking graveyard, your witch is wonderful!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

The Mason Jar lights are awesome! I bought a bunch myself and can't wait to use them. Great lighting!


----------



## PeteW (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice pics. Everything looks awesome.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*Lookie Lookie!*

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2010/10/lookie-what-i-got-today.html


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WooHoo ... I've bought a few myself!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's this year's video:
http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2010/11/haunt-2010-video.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice bunch of jackos and you've got some great looking witches.


----------



## Shier Terror (Jul 17, 2009)

Very cool.


----------

